# And another problem.



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I just noticed one of my hens had diarrhea, Not the watery poop I saw a couple of days ago, that was a little clear with white urates in it. While it could have been from the same hen I have no way of knowing. I just saw one of my hens (Crested cream legbar, I got her from the same place I got Esther, the one that got sick a few weeks ago) shoot pretty explosive projectile diarrhea, it is kind of a medium brown, no apparent urates. and it was audible, as in I heard the sound of her pooing if that makes sense. I went to get my camera but by the time I got back to the coop they had all walked in it. I wormed with wazine when the first one got sick, and am due to re worm this week. Then I was going to follow up with Safeguard. The hen in question is still active, and eating and drinking as well as I can tell. The pop wasn't green at all. I just want to be proactive, and not wait too long to treat if it is something that needs my attention. I have laid off the oats, gave some pumpkin puree yesterday but other than feed and the odd leftover salad that is all they have had.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The best thing to do when trying to ferret out a digestive issue is to stop all outside treats. Just provide them with their normal feed. The pumpkin has a lot of fiber in it and could be the cause.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks robin, I'll do that. If it is that will it go back to normal quickly? How long should I give it before trying something else if it doesn't normalize


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know. Every one is different in their response when it comes to GI issues. You haven't noticed the others having an issue so it could be that girl responds on the extreme side with the extra fiber or she pigged out on it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Robin. Completely stop the goodies and feed only layer feed. if the diarrhea continues a day or two later, add buttermilk to her feed, that should stop it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok thanks dawg. So should I mix the buttermilk with the pellets? And Do I need to feed her separately or us it ok for all of them


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You can mix it in their feed, crumbles and/or pellets, and give it to all of them to eat if you wish. My birds scoff it up like they've never been fed. When we have very cold temps, like last week, I make them a pot of boiled plain white rice mixed with buttermilk. I let it cool abit and give it to them to eat. They love it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> You can mix it in their feed, crumbles and/or pellets, and give it to all of them to eat if you wish. My birds scoff it up like they've never been fed. When we have very cold temps, like last week, I make them a pot of boiled plain white rice mixed with buttermilk. I let it cool abit and give it to them to eat. They love it.


Spoiled much? You're in friggin Florida, how can it be that cold?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ha that is what I was thinking robin, Thanks Both of you!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Spoiled much? You're in friggin Florida, how can it be that cold?


I'm in northeast Florida, not far from Georgia. We had several nights below freezing and had to cover some plants. Also several days in the 40's. The lowest it got one night was 26 brrrr!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a softie.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramps works in the garden with a sleevless top and shorts when it gets above freezing!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Gramps works in the garden with a sleevless top and shorts when it gets above freezing!


I was running out to the coop in my jammies, knit capris and a t shirt in the snow to open it up and put out warm water lol Neighbors would think I'm crazy if they saw lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! When we were newly weds , one night it was starting to rain. Jim was already for bed and in his skivies when he remembered that the car windows were down. Fortunately we lived in the country on a road not traveled much so he decided to run out and close the windows. He took off and srubbed his toe on a rock. Then the cars started coming......he was pretty much soaked and fairly embarrassed when he got back in and I was rolling.....


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Lol! When we were newly weds , one night it was starting to rain. Jim was already for bed and in his skivies when he remembered that the car windows were down. Fortunately we lived in the country on a road not traveled much so he decided to run out and close the windows. He took off and srubbed his toe on a rock. Then the cars started coming......he was pretty much soaked and fairly embarrassed when he got back in and I was rolling.....


That is hilarious!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She warned us she had some really good stories to tell us. Guess that's how they're going to come out, one at a time.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

dem girls are just anxious. get excited and get the trots. i'm the same way on opening day of deer season...

they just need more bugs in their diet. go get a cup of crickets and watch the fun ensue.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I run out in pajamas or a nightgown almost daily. One neighbor can't really see, and the other is young and really open minded. I think the older you get, the less you care what people think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depends on the subject matter about how much we care. I had an attitude of too bad what other people think in my teens. I know what I was or was not doing and whether or not it was a problem. 

You know that thing? Small minds, yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin I have a life time of living with gramps that would take a while to tell. He's such a comedian. It just take something like CQ and her PJs to remind me of another story. Like the scorpion story. (I hope I haven't told this one yet ). 
At Thanksgiving many years ago ,it was very cold. Our families were all here. We had a small double wide trailer were our house sets now. He was outside doing something tha I don't remember anymore. I heard him come in the back door yelling "help". I was in out little kitchen so I went to see what he needed. He was bent over holding the back if his pants behind his knee. He was saying "quick undo my pants". A scorpion had crawled up his pants and got him once before he grabbed it. Now, he's short and has a big belly so I couldn't get hold of the button to let him get his jeans off. By that time, I'm crying/laughing and my whole family was leaning ovee our bar watching. I finally got his pants down. That was one time he didn't mind stripping in front of a crowd!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does he have any clue you're telling on him like this. I'm sitting here thinking, I should show my hubs these stories.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would never tell anything that he doesn't tell on himself. Besides, he has access to this site...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In other words, you won't get busted.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Who me? ???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just tell us in code, we'll understand.


----------

